# Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau



## Whysler (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

durch einen glücklichen Zufall habe ich vor einigen Tagen bei der Suche nach Informationen, Anregungen, Tipps und Tricks dieses Forum entdeckt, und habe nun die Zeit gefunden mich hier anzumelden! 

Gerne möchte ich mich hier anschließen und unserer Teichprojekt hier vorstellen welches
Anfang Mai seinen Startschuss gefunden hat.

Im letzten Jahr haben wir (meine Frau und ich) spontan aus einer schönen Wetterlaune heraus einen kleinen Teich in unserem Garten angelegt. Der ist 4 Meter lang, 2,00-2,50 Meter breit und so um die 80cm tief. In diesem Jahr haben wir dann gedacht wir wollen jetzt noch einen richtigen Gartenteich. Länger, Breiter, Tiefer und mit ein paar Fischen drin.

Nun den, Erfahrung mit eigenem Teich hatten wir vorher nicht, nur in der Familie. Dort gab es einen schönen Gartenteich der sich zu 90% selbst akklimatisiert und entwickelt hat. Hier lief nur gelegentlich eine kleine Pumpe zur Unterstützung. Der Teich war ca. 14 Meter lang, 4-5 Meter breit, ca. 1,20 tief und mit einem Volumen von ca. 25-30.000 Liter. Wobei die Tiefzone sehr gering ausfiel auf die Masse des gesamten Teiches gesehen, sondern überwiegend aus Sumpf- und Flachwasserzonen bestand. Die Fauna und Flora die sich über die viele Jahre entwickelt hatte, war immer sehr schön an zu sehen und hat einem richtig Freude bereitet.

Dieses Vorbild "ein wenig" im Hinterkopf haben wir uns nun dieses Monat langsam ans Werk gemacht.

Natürlich weicht die Umsetzung, gerade im Bezug auf die Größe, ab aber man möchte ja auch nicht einfach eine Kopie machen sondern seine eigenen Vorstellungen einbringen 

Wir möchten auch mehr in die Richtung Naturteich gehen.

Planung und Umsetzung:

Länge gesamt: ca. 10 Meter
Breite: ca. 5 Meter
Tiefe: bis ca. 1,70 Meter
Wassermenge: ca. 35.000 Liter

Pumpenschacht: 1,20x1,20x1,20

2 Bodenabläufe über 110er KG Rohr und Zugschieber
1 Mittelablauf über 110er KG Rohr und Zugschieber

Folie + Flies:
PVC 1,5 Schwarz
Flies 300g
Verlegung/Verschweißen vom Fachmann

Geplante Technik:
Oase Biotec ScreenMatic 12
Oase Aquamax Dry 6000

Der Teich (siehe Bilder) wird zusätzlich zur normalen Sumpf, Flach- und Tiefwasserzone über verschiedene kleinere Ebenen verfügen, und zusätzlich noch mit dem schon vorhandenen Teich über einen kleinen Bachlauf verbunden.

Fischtechnisch ist "angedacht" hier zwei maximal drei kleine Kois, sowie einige wenige andere Fischarten ein neues Heim zu bieten.

Pflanzentechnisch werden hier nicht nur viele, sondern auch verschiedene Arten zum Einsatz kommen, wofür unter anderem auch die Ebenen im Teich selber angedacht sind.
Hinzu kommt das die Ebenen zum einen auch was fürs Auge sind und für die späteren Bewohner dieses kleinen Teiches ein wenig Abwechslung geboten wird.
Die verschiedenen Ebenen sind natürlich auch ein Schmutzfänger, aber das ist OK und auch so gewollt.

Am Ende des Teiches zum Garten hin, wird noch eine kleine Mauer mit 2-3 kleinen Wasserfällen entstehen die das Wasser dann, welches über den Filter und der Pumpe, zurück in den Teich transportiert.

Ziel ist es auch hier über die Zeit eine Entwicklung zu bekommen das der Teich sich von alleine versorgt.

Zu der Technik kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, diese Modelle kennen wir persönlich nicht nur auf Empfehlung von Freunden und Bekannten. Zur Zeit kann ich nur soviel sagen das diese über Zeitschaltuhr gegen 10 Uhr starten und um 21 Uhr Enden wird.

Wenn alles klappt werden wir in ca. 6-8 Wochen mit dem groben fertig sein. Da wir keine Chance haben aufgrund der Lage und Gegebenheiten auf einen (Mini)Bagger ist alles absolute Handarbeit! Von Anfang bis Ende 

Zur Zeit sind gerade die Feinarbeiten dran. Wurzelreste und Steine entfernen, Wände und Ebenen glätten/verstärken. Dann geht es an die Kapilarsperre und den Pumpenschacht sowie die Bodenabläufe. 

Ich denke im groben habe ich unser Projekt ein klein wenig vorstellen können, und freue mich natürlich auch gerne über Anregungen & Feedback.

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## burki (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hallo Achim

:willkommen, du hast das richtige Forum gewählt.
Hier bekomst du viele gute Tips!

Flachwasserzonen sind sehr gut und wichtig.

Was mir auf den ersten Blick auffällt. Die Wände sind zu steil.
Da wird die Folie sichtbar sind. Gerade wenn du Richtung Naturteich gehen möchtest.
Da gibt es sowas nicht.
Ich hätte die Übergänge der Zonen flacher gemacht. Das hält das Substrat dann besser und die Folie ist bedeckt und besser durch UV geschützt.
Ich dachte erst da kommt ein Fertigbecken rein.
Solltest du die Wände so belassen würde ich zumindest Ufermatte über die Folie legen.
Aber die Ausgabe die man sich sparen kann wenn die Wände flacher wäre.

Mal sehen was die Experten dazu sahen.


----------



## muh.gp (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hallo Achim,

erst mal Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! Wenn ich mir deine Bilder so anschaue, dann hast du den Virus bereits...  Hier bist du definitiv richtig! Kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Keine frage bleibt unbeantwortet.

Ich finde deine steilen Wände gut, da sie einfach Volumen schaffen. Wenn du von zwei oder drei Koi sprichst, werden es letztlich bestimmt mehr... Deine Technik sollte 24 Stunden durchlaufen.

Berichte bitte weiter! Ist ein echt tolles Projekt!


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hallo Achim,
:Willkommen2

aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich den Großteil der unteren Zonen gegen ein höheres Volumen austauschen.
Auch wenn es etwas Aushub mehr ist, sollte dies langfristig eine gute Entscheidung sein.

2 BA klingt schon sehr vernünftig. Hast du denn auch an einen Schwerkraftskimmer gedacht?

Die geplante Filterung halte ich langfristig für unterdimensioniert.
Es wird sicher nicht bei den 3 kleinen Kois bleiben.
Plane die Filterung so, dass du auch einen TF später problemlos einbauen kannst.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hey Achim,

herzlich Willkommen 

die Form gefällt mir bisher gut. 
Allerdings würde ich nicht so viele Stufen machen. 1 Stufe für mögliche Seerosen und dann 1 Flachzone für die ganzen Sumpf-/Teichrandpflanzen.
Unterwasserpflanzen haben bei Koi eh kaum eine Chance, so dass ich dafür keine zusätzliche Stufe machen würde.

Die Stufen an sich ... wie willst Du die Pflanzen einsetzen ... in Körben? Dann ist die Breite okay.
Sollen die Pflanzen ausgepflanzt werden, dann mußt Du die Stufen so verändern, dass das Substrat nicht in den Teich fällt.
Schau mal in Pyro seine Baudoku ...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29734/page-8

2 Bodenabläufe und ein Mittelabluf ist gut. Einen Skimmer solltest Du noch einplanen.

Die Filterung ist für den Teich jedoch nicht passend. Der Biotec 12 ist ein Durchlauffilter, der gepumpt betriebn werden sollte. Sicher kann man den als Unterstützungsfilter auch in Halbschwerkraft betreiben (tu ich) aber als Hauptfilter geht der absolut nicht  
Da solltest Du Dich noch bischen informieren und mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen.

Was Du brauchst, ist ein Filter mit 4x 110er Eingängen ...

 ... 

Mir fällt kein Filter mit 3 oder 4x 110er Eingängen ein  ... außer ein Trommelfilter ...

Ist der Biotec eigentlich schon da oder soll der noch gekauft werden?

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Was Du brauchst, ist ein Filter mit 4x 110er Eingängen ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Mir fällt kein Filter mit 3 oder 4x 110er Eingängen ein  ... außer ein Trommelfilter ...


 
...im Vergleich zum Trommler, da geht nur eine Selbstbauvariante mit 4 Eingänge und Vorfilterung durch eine große oder zwei kleine Sipa

@-Achim

Die Modellierung ist ja an sich ganz schick, aber was mich viel mehr interressieren würde; Wie breit ist denn Teich am Grund? Das sieht auf den Fotos recht schmal aus, so dass ich auch ein wenig Bedenken hätte, was die BA betrifft. Auch wird das Folienverlegen bestimmt recht aufwändig, aber für eine Fachfirma kein Problem. Wenn man so das Foto betracht und die Dimensionen der Hintergundbepflanzung und des Holzes auf der linken Seite sieht, schätze ich mal so etwa 1m Breit am Grund!? Bedenke auch immer, dass Du 2-3 Kois einsetzen wolltest und die schon mal eine Körperlänge x größer 50cm bekommen können. Ich habe damals gelesen, dass Koi mindestens das 3-fache ihrer maximalen Körperlänge als geraden Fluchtweg bräuchten. Auch das  einfache "Wenden" der Fische sollte bei voll ausgewachsenen Tieren für sie möglich sein.

Wie gesagt, mich würde mal die Breite des effektiven Teichgrundes interressieren?


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*



Zacky schrieb:


> ..., da geht nur eine Selbstbauvariante mit 4 Eingänge und Vorfilterung durch eine große oder zwei kleine Sipa



Stimmt ... Wieso denke ich nie an die Eigenbaufilter 

Mandy


----------



## Whysler (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aufnahme hier im Forum! Freut mich wirklich!

Die steilen Wände sind beabsichtigt, und auch die Ebenen in der Größe. Insgesammt kommen auch Ufermatten, Planzkörbe etc.pp. zum Einsatz. Da habe ich aber auch keine Aktien drin, da hat meine Frau das sagen und ich bin nur das ausführende Organ :beten .

Was den Fischbesatz angeht werden wir das wirklich gerade bei den Koi´s erstmal nur bei 3 Stück belassen. Hier wollen wir uns auch erst mal die Entwicklung ansehen. 
Auf längere Sicht hin gesehen habt Ihr natürlich recht, da muss dann angepasst werden. Desewegen lassen wir die Folie ja auch vom Fachmann verlegen, so das wir zukünftig je nach Lust und Laune den Teich vergößern können.

@Zacky
Die schmallste Stelle in der Tiefe sind zur Zeit noch 1,20 Meter und da werden noch so um die 10 cm hinzukommen wenn ich mit dem Modulieren fertig bin.


@Moonlight
Nein, die Technik ist noch nicht gekauft. Das waren bisher Empfehlungen welche ich mir auf den EK geschrieben hab.
Skimmer ist im Hinterkopf auch notiert, aber als letztes.
Für Tipss und Empfehlungen bin ich immer dankbar. Selber bauen habe ich auch keine Schwierigkeiten mit, mit einer anständigen Anleitung wie bei IKEA  bekomme ich bestimmt auch was hin^^

@muh.gp
Die Technik muss ich leider zeitlich steuern, da ich sonst Probleme mit den Nachbarn bekomme  Und das muss nicht sein. Daher nutze ich aber die volle Zeit aus die ich zur Verfügung habe.


Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hey Achim,

dann kauf den Oase Filter nicht ... sondern baue lieber selbst.
Dabei kann ich dir allerdings nicht helfen ... aber hier gibt es so viele versierte Handwerker, das dann 100%ig was wird 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich lieber jetzt richtig bauen ... nicht erst später anpassen. Damit ersparst Du Dir unheimlich viel Arbeit.
Und gerade wenn die Folie vom Fachmann jetzt verlegt wird (möglicherweise noch faltenfrei verschweißt), ist eine spätere Anpassung nicht mehr möglich! 
Dann heißt es neu kaufen und neu verlegen/verschweißen.
Das muß nicht sein ... ist rausgeschmissenes Geld!

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*



Whysler schrieb:


> ... so das wir zukünftig je nach Lust und Laune den Teich vergößern können.
> 
> @Zacky
> Die schmalste Stelle in der Tiefe sind zur Zeit noch 1,20 Meter und da werden noch so um die 10 cm hinzukommen wenn ich mit dem Modulieren fertig bin.



Das mit dem Vergrößern hat Mandy ja schon angemerkt. Ist nicht gerade einfach, auch wenn vom Fachmann jetzt verlegt wird, ist ein Ankoppeln neuer Folie so in 1-2 Jahren nicht unbedingt von Vorteil. So haben es mir meine Folienbauer damals gesagt und sie würden es auch nicht unbedingt machen wollen...zumindest geben sie für nachträgliche Nähte keine Garantie...

Das mit der Breite ist so eine Sache, auch wenn es dann 1,30 m sind...breiter wäre echt besser... :? ...was nicht geht, geht halt nicht...nicht böse gemeint, aber trenn Dich dann ggf. rechtzeitig von deinen Koi bevor sie auf Grund von Platzproblemen und ihrer Wuchsgröße körperliche Verwachsungen bekommen...gut, das dauert auch so 1-2 Jahre, aber dann wird's echt eng...

(...ich habe einen 60cm Koi aus einem viel zu schmalen Teich geholt und die Wirbelsäule ist schon hinüber...der sieht aus wie ein Fidelbogen......und zieht bei mir jetzt seine Bahnen...)


----------



## Olli.P (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hallo Achim

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Wie vorher schon geschrieben, versuche deine Regierung davon zu überzeugen, das diese Zonen Unsinn sind. 

Die Tiefzone sollte vergrößert werden! 

Und ob die Folie vom Fachmann verlegt wird oder nicht, wenn ihr vergrößern wollt muss eh 'ne neue Folie her.............. 

Des weiteren kann ich auch sagen, das m.M.n. Ufermatten für einen Koiteich eher kontraproduktiv sind, da sie in diesen eher Dreckfänger sind. :evil

Als Taschenmatten am Steilufer ja, aber sonst eher ein no go! :__ nase

Ach ja, es wird auch mit Sicherheit nicht bei den drei Koi bleiben................... :smoki


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Servus Achim

Herzlich Willkommen



> Zu der Technik kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, diese Modelle kennen wir persönlich nicht nur auf Empfehlung von Freunden und Bekannten. Zur Zeit kann ich nur soviel sagen das diese über Zeitschaltuhr gegen 10 Uhr starten und um 21 Uhr Enden wird.



Nö ... so geht das nicht .. von 10 -21 Uhr 

Stell Dir vor du liegst ein lebenlang in der Badewanne ...
Deine Exkremente werden nur zu der Zeit von 10 - 21 Uhr heraus gefiltert ...
Die Restzeit liegst in der Sche.... 
Es gibt auch noch andere biologische Abläufe die bei längerem abgeschaltenen Filter das zeitliche segnen. Es würde immer ein biologischer Neustart des Filters sein.

Genauso verhält es sich auch für die Koi und andere Fische ...

Also, der Filter sollte in jedem Fall "rundumdieUhr"-"Tagein/Tagaus" laufen, auch im Winter, dann halt gedrosselt, da die Koi auch den Stoffwechsel zurückfahren.


Was die Größe angeht ist es fast das gleiche ...
Fühlst du dich eher in einer Badewanne oder in einem Pool dein lebenlang wohler ...

Nehmt den Tipp von meinen Vorschreibern an ... macht gleich Nägel mit Köpfe :beten

Ich wünsche Dir hier bei uns noch viel Vergnügen


----------



## Whysler (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

@Mandy
Grundsätzlich muss ich Dir natürlich absolut recht geben, es gleich richtig zu machen. Ganz klar!
Allerdings geht es hier natürlich auch, wie bei manch anderen, zum einem um die Kosten und zum anderen bei uns speziell um die gesamte Entwicklung und Aufbau des Gartens und Grundstücks. Hier spielen also noch viele Planungen und Baumaßnahmen eine Rolle.
Von daher vergrößer bzw. baue ich später noch an wenn das Umfeld steht, als das ich jetzt zu groß mache und dann eventuell zurück bauen muss.
Obwohl ein Rückbau teilweise viel einfacher ist, bin ich kein Fan davon ein z.b. schon geschaffenen Lebensraum für Tiere zu verkleinern und da durch dann zu verschlechtern.
Da nehme ich dann lieber weitere Kosten zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt in Kauf. Abgesehen davon wird der Teich so wie er jetzt gebaut wird, auch definitiv die nächsten 3-5 Jahre so bestehen bleiben. Wir fangen also auch nicht gleich nächstes Jahr an weiter zu machen 

Was das vergrößern eines Teiches angeht im Bezug auf die Folie und die Verschweißung
fehlt mir natürlich die Erfahrung. Allerdings habe ich u.a. ein Angebot von einem Fachbetrieb mit 25 Jahren Garantie auf die Folie, Naht und Verlegung inkl. spätere Vergrößerung!  
Dem sehe ich im Moment also noch recht gelassen entgegen. Wenn ich das dann machen lassen würde bei der Firma und das schriftlich habe, bin ich da recht schmerzfrei^^

@Zacky
Ich weiß nicht genau wie die Entwicklung sein wird, und ob hier oder da noch die ein oder andere Veränderung der Form kommt. 
Ich verstehe Dein Argument auch, und bin da überhaupt nicht böse! Ich sehe das ganz genau so! Gibt es Probleme für das oder die Tiere, gebe ich sie ab. Quälen nur um des Besitzes willen oder aus Bequemlichkeit gibt es bei mir nicht, dann gebe ich sie lieber ab und/oder sorge so gut es geht für eine bessere Umgebung!

@ Olli P.
Das ist leichter gesagt als getan mit der Regierung  
Aber ich denke da wird sich mit der Zeit auch die richtige Lösung für finden.

Also ich wage zumindest jetzt fest zu behaupten, das es definitiv bei max. 3-4 Stück bleiben wird solange der Teich in der jetzigen Form bestehen bleibt. Da habe ich schon ein ganz klare Ansage gegenüber meiner Regierung gemacht 
Sollte sich der Teich später vergrößern, dann wird gerne neu verhandelt 

@ Helmut
Natürlich hast Du da auch recht, aber ich muss da halt den richtigen Weg finden und mich gewissen Dingen halt beugen ob ich will oder nicht.
Wie einige schon erwähnt haben, ist die geplante Technik wohl noch nicht die gute Wahl.
Hier bin ich also auch noch auf der suche nach einer Lösung jetzt, die umsetzbar ist und auch finanzierbar.


Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

25jahre garantie auf folie,verschweißung und nachträgl. erweiterung? klingt wie ein wunschtraum. welche firma ist das und was für folie wird denn verlegt? so lange hält mein hdpe,aber ne normale teichfolie? kann ich gar nicht glauben.


----------



## Doc (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Wir haben den zweiten Teil nach 10 Jahren mit PVC Kleber angeklebt (selbst) ... hält noch immer dicht  ... 1,00mm an 0,5mm ...


----------



## Whysler (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

@Mandy
Das ist 1,5er PVC Folie. Eigentlich hatte ich EPDM angedacht, aber als der Chef sich unser Loch angesehen hat und unsere Vorstellungen und eventuellen Änderungen in den nächsten Jahren hat er das so Angeboten. Sollten wir uns für das Angebot der Firma entscheiden und ich es schriftlich haben gebe ich es gerne weiter! 
Die machen nicht nur Teichbau, sondern auch Baurenovierung/sanierung. Ist aber spezialisiert im Teichbau auf Zuchtteiche.

LG
Achim


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Moin Achim,

lassen wir uns überraschen 
Ich bin gespannt ...

Mandy


----------



## Whysler (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, lang ist es her aber beruflich und Privat war sehr viel zu tun die letzten Monate. So blieb leider kaum Zeit für Internet und Foren.

Nun denn, auch im Garten hat sich einiges getan bei uns ins der Zwischenzeit, so das ich die ersten Ergebnisse hier mal präsentieren kann 

So, was hat sich also getan:

Erstmal haben wir gegenüber unseren ersten Planung einiges geändert. Nachdem wir uns viele Teiche und Teicharten in Natura angesehen haben, sind wir zum Entschluss gekommen
eher einen Mischteich zu machen. Also viel Natur, und trotzdem zusätzlich eine gute technische Unterstützung.
Dieses liegt unter anderem auch daran das wir nun doch ein wenig mehr Richtung Koi gehen wollen, als vorher angedacht. Welches unter anderem auch mit einem späteren Bauabschnitt zu tun hat, der in 2-3 Jahren umgesetzt werden soll.

Die Technik hat sich auch geändert, welches aber in erster Linie darauf zurück zu führen ist das wir keine BA´s mehr einbauen konnten und wollten. Der geplante Schacht konnte nicht so einfach ausgehoben werden ohne schweres Gerät einsetzen zu müssen. Und schweres Gerät ist bei unserer Grundstückslage nicht wirklich einfach. Gut 19 Wurzeln bis zu 1,50 Durchmesser von Serbischen Fichten und Wurzeln einer ca. 50 Jahren alten Buchenhecke haben da also die besseren Argumente gehabt 

Zum Einsatz gekommen sind daher jetzt:
1x Aquamax Eco Premium 6000 in Verbindung mit 1 x Oase Filtoclear 30000 welches dann über einen noch im Bau befindlichen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich gehen wird. Im Moment geht das Wasser einfach über den Schlauch retour. Dieses ist am Ende des Teiches vom Haus weg.

1x Aquamax Eco Premium 16000 welches als erstes wiederum in einen weiteren Oase Filtoclear 30000 geht, von da aus geht es dann noch durch einen Bitron 72 bevor es im Biotec 30 die Abschlussreinigung bekommt. Die große Pumpe ist in der tiefsten Stellen des Teiches Richtung Haus versetzt, und geht dann über ca. 15 Meter Entfernung ans Ende vom Garten in die beiden Filter. Dann geht es hinter der Hecke wieder Richtung Haus und landet im kleinen Bach. Hier bin ich über 16 Meter von 110er KG auf /75/50/40 runter gegangen und habe so einen guten Druck im Bachlauf bekommen so das eine gute Zirkulation im gesamten Teich ensteht.

Die Teichform ist so geblieben, nur an der einen oder anderen Ebene wurde ein wenig gefeilt, weggenommen oder ergänzt.

Für die Folienverlegung haben wir uns dann für die Firma Aquatec entschieden. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen hat er unser Loch mit Folie zubekommen. Aufgrund der ganzen Ebenen hat er zwar geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz , aber er hat absolut erstklassige und sehr professionelle  Arbeit geleistet! Und das bei Temperaturen um die 30-32 Grad. Ich kann jeden der seine Folie sicher und gut verlegt haben will, nur empfehlen sich da zu informieren. 

Im Moment beherbergt unser Teich 9 Kois zwischen 10 und 40 cm Größe und am kommende Wochenende kommen die letzten 3 ( 57 cm) für dieses Jahr dazu. Ein paar Goldorfen kümmern sich um die Oberflächenreinigung, 2 __ Sonnenbarsche und 3 Gründler um die Restliche Reinigung . 

Zum Schluss nun noch einige Bilder. An der Randgestaltung wird noch gearbeitet 

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Na das nenn ich mal ne geile Teichform 
Ein toller Teich ... so was hätte ich auch noch gerne ... in Klein 

Erzähl mal noch was dazu ... wie tief, wie lang, wie breit?

Schöner Teich ... 

Mandy


----------



## meinereiner (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hallo Achim,

die Form des Teiches ist wirklich super. 
Nur das Ufer scheint mir an manchen Stellen nicht ganz optimal angelegt zu sein. Zumindest schaut das für mich auf den Fotos so aus. An den flachen Stellen ist ja die Folie gut abgedeckt, aber an den Zonen mit dem steilen Ufer bin ich mal gespannt wie du das hin bekommst.

Zu deinem Filter: Hab ich da irgendwas falsch verstanden? Bei der zweiten Pumpe (16000) gehst du in einen Filtoclear dann durch eine Bitron in den Biotec 30000?
Der Filtoclear hat doch schon eine UVC, oder? Und danach nochmal eine? Und dann in einen Biotech 30000, der ja auch nochmal einen Vorfilter (Bürsten, Matten) hat. 
Hast du dir das selber ausgedacht, oder hat dir das jemand empfohlen?

15 Meter bis zum Filter ist natürlich ein ordentlicher Weg der einiges an Leistung frisst. Das ist natürlich auch der Preis dafür, dass man den Filter nicht im Sichtfeld haben möchte.

Also die Lage und die Form des Teiches ist wirklich erstklassig, aber die Filteranlage finde ich suboptimal.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## muh.gp (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Hallo Achim,

CHAPEAU! 

Das sieht Hammer aus! Bitte berichte weiter, der Teich schreit nach Fortsetzung!

Gespannte Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Whysler (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Teichplan/bau*

Nabend zusammen,

@Mandy
an der Größe hat sich nicht sehr viel geändert.

Der Hauptteich hat eine Länge ca. 11 Meter, Breite ca. 5,50 Meter.
Die tiefsten Stellen liegen zwischen 1,70 Meter vorne, Mitte 1,50 Meter und hinten 1,85 Meter.
Die breiten schwanken im unteren bereich zwischen 1,40 Meter und 2,50 Meter
Der kleine Teich ist ca. 4 Meter lang, 80 cm Tief und 3 Meter breit.

@Robert
Am Ufer wird noch gearbeitet, innen wie außen. Da liegt auch noch eine Menge arbeit und auch Herausforderungen vor uns . 

Bei der Technik ist das richtig. Die 16000er geht erst in den Filtoclear 30000, dann über Bitron 72 in den Biotec 30. Prinzipiell ist das natürlich doppelt gemoppelt, da hast Du recht. 
Ich habe das absichtlich so gemacht, da alles eh schon zur Verfügung stand und nichts neu gekauft werden musste. 
Der Bitron 72 ist das ganz alte Modell und wie bekannt ein netter Stromfresser. Der wird deshalb im nächsten Jahr auch verschwinden. Eigentlich müssten neue Quarzgläser rein, was ich aber nicht mehr machen werde. Neue Leuchtmittel habe ich ihm noch gegönnt, aber mehr werde ich da nicht mehr investieren. Der Bitron bringt also nicht mehr die volle Leistung. Aus diesem Grund also doppelt UVC.
Der Biotec 30 hat im Moment nur noch 3 Originale Filtermatten drin. Hier werde ich diese Saison auch nichts mehr machen, gerade da ich keine Originalen von Oase nehmen werden sondern selbstgebaute. Aber das wird erst im nächsten Jahr passieren.

Ja, das ist der Nachteil bei der Länge, aber trotzdem schafft die Pumpe es noch auf etwas über 13.000 Liter die Stunde. In 2,5 Stunden habe ich also den gesamten Teich einmal durchgelaufen. Ich hatte auch erst die Befürchtung das ich weit unter 10.000 Liter sein werde, deshalb habe ich extra eine Wasseruhr mal dazwischen geklemmt und war positiv überrascht.

@Holger
Danke, da wird noch einiges passieren. Ich werde gerne noch weitere Infos posten.

Viele grüße
Achim


----------

